# Pre-emergent strategy



## JTBAMA (Apr 19, 2020)

Any thoughts on both Prodiamine and Dithiropyr usage. I'm thinking 4.5#/1k Prodiamine in the early spring (Feb) and the same rate in fall (Oct-Nov). This will max Prodiamine at 9#/1k. Then max Dithiropyr in late spring (70 degree window) for any early crabgrass missed from first Prodiamine app. Seems like year long coverage with Max rates of both. Alabama Gulf Coast, Zone 8b or 9a depending on map. Is this a good plan?


----------

